# Humping at 11 weeks????



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

What is THIS??? 11 weeks old and I just caught him giving what for to one of the throw pillows!!! Is this normal at this age???? ICK!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It's normal 

Ike was a humping machine from 8-12 weeks and then it just sort of went away (I'm sure it will be back once puberty hits). It's dominance thing. Clover is just showing the throw pillow who's boss.

My 2 1/2 yr old, 16 lbs girl Dottie is the real menace in my house. You really have to watch yourself when you are around her LOL.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well now the throw pillow is crying in the corner...i will inform it that Clover is normal...and to expect more in the next few weeks...maybe buy it a drink. 

Thank you again Jason! You have been a true sanity keeper for me lately!!! ((hugs))


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Totally normal. All mine have humped as puppies, usually in the range of about 3-6 months. I usually just calmly pull them off and redirect. It's no reason to yell or be scandalized. It usually either dominance or excitement. We've all pretty much learned to ignore it...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Good to know! I just posted a question about this within my other post.. thought something was wrong with my puppy!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

See, this is why I got w/ females! Sadie only humped the air once or twice around a close fam friend that was playing w/ the kids. She did it to him 2 different times.. never to anyone else and she was fixed at the time.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

JKlatsky that pic is hilariously awful!!! Thanks for making me laugh! 

Vafamily I am sorry I didnt see this posted in yours or i would have just read your thread.

Furyan, I am going with Female next...I just realized me and my daughter are severely outnumbered with my son, husband, 3 boy cats and now a boy dog!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My daughter keeps asking me why I prefer females.. she's come to the understanding that it balances the house out. hubs, 2 sons, me, her and now the dog. Three of each.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

to balance things out in GSDs at this point I would need a bigger house!  (me and husband agree that more CATS is out of the question since they are more difficult than the puppy and kids combined! hahaha!!!)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Deff normal. My boy was humping at 7 weeks old.
Just let him do it....just dont let him do it to people.
I saw no harm in having a little fun with his stuffed animals :rofl:
He grew out of it in like a few weeks.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

well the pillow is his personal love doll now...everything else but his own toys are off limits!!! He needs to stay committed to one love interest! 

I will be VERY happy to see this phase come to an end! I was afraid an early neuter was in store for Cloverboy! Too much humping gets a snip in this house! Just ask the hubby! LMAO!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's just bad manners, and like any other bad manners they can be trained not to do it. 

Argos and Ike are both intact adult males, and Ike has been bred before so he knows what it's all about. Every now and then they'll lift a foot on some unsuspecting person or animal (usually when our girl is in heat and the hormones start to take over) and all it takes is "Quit it" for them to firmly put all four feet back on the ground. So a little puppy humping is really no big deal.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

No harm, I didn't post about it until later in my post about something else, and nobody commented about it anyhow!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Call me immature but.. bhahahah
this reminds of one time at the daycare where this dog 'romeo' would not keep off of 'samiie' then two other MALE dogs got pulled into it. All four male dogs at eachother, too funny.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks again Jklatsky! So far there has been no more humping today...but I am a little more scared being down on the floor with him! ha!!

Kaity I am there too...hence my jokes earlier in this thread. It is gross, icky, and I felt like I caught my kid doing it! ugh!!! LOL!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, it is common and normal. Biting and humping! Silly puppies!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL nice character traits my boy has! hahaha!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He has them in common with the indomitable Hogan pup here! Boyz!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh fabulous! glad to know there are so many other pillow lovin' pups here!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

bwahaha


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Liesje said:


> bwahaha
> 
> YouTube - CokePwnd.wmv


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:...i mean poor coke thats not funny


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

IMO i don't allow humping. I don't let my dogs do it to eachother and i don't let them do it to other dogs. If my dogs start humping i tell them "off".


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Raziel said:


> Deff normal. My boy was humping at 7 weeks old.
> Just let him do it....just dont let him do it to people.
> I saw no harm in having a little fun with his stuffed animals :rofl:
> He grew out of it in like a few weeks.


I agree with what Raziel said. Wolfie was and still is a phenomenal humper, even after neutering, but only of dog beds, go figure! And giant Mickey Mouse stuffies. And he usually does it when he is satisfied about something, like after a good meal. I just let the boy have some fun, what the heck.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

liesje, just like a man to think a simple back rub means humping is allowed!!! :rofl: That video was great!!!

UConnGSD, mickey mouse stuffies!!! so awful!!!! I am in tears! Too early for this! My daughter is watching Mickey Mouse Club house at the moment, so to read that AND hear his voice at the same time is OH so wrong!!!:wild:


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

georgiapeach717 said:


> UConnGSD, mickey mouse stuffies!!! so awful!!!! I am in tears! Too early for this! My daughter is watching Mickey Mouse Club house at the moment, so to read that AND hear his voice at the same time is OH so wrong!!!:wild:


Yes, that is an unfortunate combination  And guess what, Mickey got banished as a result. This is kinda gross but Wolfie had humped so hard the last time he had access to Mickey that his prepuce got stuck way back and DH had to hold a warm towel to his you-know-what to normalize :blush: DH and I sometimes joke that taking into account all his tendencies, it seems like Wolfie was probably the pledge master of a frat house in his last life.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

See, again.. this is the reason I got w/ a girl dog


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Totally normal it is a dominance thing. Gala's boy was humping us by the time he was 6 weeks old.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

FuryanGoddess said:


> See, again.. this is the reason I got w/ a girl dog


:rofl: FYI - Girls do it too. Branca, Gala's mini-me tries to hump me all the time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

FuryanGoddess said:


> See, again.. this is the reason I got w/ a girl dog


Did you see my video?! lol


----------

